# 5-star trips under achievements, how many tiers?



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

Saw 100, 200, 300, 400, and 500 5* trips but not seeing 600 yet even though I'm convinced I've given more than enough rides to generate that, if there is one.

Or does it skip 600-900, etc?

Just curious


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

You’ll get an updated badge once you hit 1000


----------



## LIsuberman (Nov 12, 2018)

"badges - we dont need no stinking badges" - just pay us a minimum of $5.00 a ride and tell us where we are about to go. If we dont like it we should be able to cancel - Is that asking too much ? After all it is our private car !


----------

